# baby tooth knocked forward and bleeding - very worried



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi,

not sure if I am posting this in the right place..

My 10 month old twins had their first week at nursery this week and when we got there today we got told our ds had had an accident which resulted in blood in his mouth, but they were unsure of cause or what exactly was hurt/bleeding.  

When we got home we checked and one of the poor little mite's bottom teeth has been knocked forward somehow.

My dh (rather stupidly) tried to give him a baby crisp, which I asked him to take off him, but he'd already tried to bite it and made his tooth (or I guess the gum around it) bleed again.  He was in so much discomfort that he couldn't even drink much of his milk.

He was exhausted after nursery, so we have put him to bed, but not given him his dummy or any toys he can bite on, just he cuddly bears - but should I be doing anything else?  

should I be worried or is it going to cause any permanent damage??. This is the first injury either of my twins have had and I feel very upset and also a little angry as I have had them at home on my own for 10 months with no cuts or blood incidents 

Many Thanks 

BettySpaghetti x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi betty,

sorry for the slow reply but theo has been in hospital and then unwell so i have had no peace

how is your little mans tooth??

please let me know

luv v xxxx


----------



## BettySpaghetti (Sep 21, 2006)

Hello Verity,

So sorry to hear your lo has been so poorly - I hope he is on the mend now!!

We registered and got an appointment with a dentist who said the tooth was quite mobile and he could lose it or have to have it removed - we've got another appointment on thurs to check it.

We're doing the best we think we can - soft food only, no dummy, no hard, mouth sized toys and really keeping an eye on him to stop him from hitting his mouth or face (he's sooo accident prone).

On top of that they've caught just about everything going from nursery, so he's really in the wars, bless him 

Thanks,

BettySpaghetti xx


----------

